# pronunciación - xilófono



## ChocolateLover

Hola a todos:

¿Me podrían decir cómo se pronuncia "xilófono", por favor?

mi intento:

ji-lo-fo-no

Gracias

P.D. espero que haberle puesto esta pregunta al foro adecuado


----------



## obz

/si'lofono/


----------



## katlpablo

Yo creo que es:
"*xilófono*" — '*k si*·*ló*·*fo*·*no*'

como
"*éxito*" — '*ék*·*si*·*to*'
"*expresidente*" — '*eks*·*pre*·*si*·*den*·*te*'


----------



## ch4rl1

katlpablo said:


> "*xilófono*" — '*k si·ló·fo·no*'




No estoy de acuerdo, el sonido es el de una S

Si ' lo fo no


----------



## Moritzchen

You may try here


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias a todos

¿Se pronuncia como "s" en vez de "ks" porque es difícil de pronunciar así al comienzo de una palabra? ¿La pronunciación de la x de "México" es una excepción? ¿Normalmente es una "ks"?

Thank you


----------



## obz

Palabras que empiezan con la "x" son palabras extranjeras, por eso son muy pocas y suenan como la "s". Los que empiezan con la "x" son las excepciones, _México_ suena a _exigir_ y _exigente_ y _exiliar_ etc, tales palabras son las normas.  

Es que aveces se escribe y se pronuncia "_Méjico_", causando que no suene "_México_" como suele sonar... pero es asunto de los nativos, y ellos lo pueden debatir.


----------



## lineaadicional

Estoy seguro de que no es "KS" sino "S".
Como Xochimilco, p. e., no es Ksochimilco.

Silófono es la pronunciación correcta.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Saludos


----------



## katlpablo

lineaadicional said:


> Estoy seguro de que no es "KS" sino "S".
> *Como Xochimilco, p. e., no es Ksochimilco.*
> 
> Silófono es la pronunciación correcta.


No creo que ese sea un argumento concluyente. Por lo menos yo, no digo "senofobia" cuando hablo de "xenofobia", o "silografía" cuando me refiero a "xilografía".


----------



## lineaadicional

katlpablo said:


> No creo que ese sea un argumento concluyente. Por lo menos yo, no digo "senofobia" cuando hablo de "xenofobia", o "silografía" cuando me refiero a "xilografía".



No, no es concluyente. Todo lo relacionado con la lengua NO es absoluto.
La RAE da una sugerencia para estos negritos del arroz y aquí está...

a) En posición intervocálica o en final de palabra, representa la sucesión de dos sonidos: /k + s/ (en pronunciación enfática) o /g + s/ (en pronunciación relajada), como en examen [eksámen, egsámen], exhibir [eksibír, egsibír] o relax [rreláks, rrelágs]. Debe evitarse en el habla esmerada pronunciar la x intervocálica como simple /s/: [ésito], en lugar de [éksito o égsito], por éxito.

b) En posición inicial de palabra, representa el sonido /s/: xilófono [silófono], xenofobia [senofóbia].

c) En posición final de sílaba seguida de consonante, se pronuncia como /ks/ o /gs/ en el español de América: excusa [ekskúsa, egskúsa], extremo [ekstrémo, egstrémo]; pero en España, aunque la pronunciación culta enfática coincide con la americana, la pronunciación más generalizada es /s/: exponer [esponér], exfoliante [esfoliánte].

Todo con el fin de facilitar la comunicación pero si te entienden cuando dices ksenofobia o jenofobia, pues adelante!! =)


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Saludos


----------



## lafemmejulieta

Por estos rumbos lo llamamos /si'lofono/


----------



## Lurrezko

Decididamente /si'lofono/. En cuanto al tema Méjico/México, hay varios hilos interesantes en wordreference.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Saludos


----------



## MALLUS

La forma correcta, como se ha dicho, es pronunciar "X" inicial como "S". No obstante, según las zonas o los hablantes, te puedes encontrar con alguna variante. Donde yo vivo, por influencia del catalán, esta "X" a principio del palabra la pronunciamos como "Sh" inglesa.

Lo que nunca he escuchado es una pronunciación inicial como "Ks".

Luego tenemos algún nombre procedenten del griego clásico (Ej. Xantipa, esposa de Sócrates, gr. "Xantippe"), que por motivos de transliteración ha terminado con un "X" a principio del palabra. Su sonido en este caso es "J", y de hecho no resulta extraño encontrar escrito, directamente, Jantipa. Estamos en el mismo caso que México, pero a principio de palabra.


----------



## OrCuS

MALLUS said:


> La forma correcta, como se ha dicho, es pronunciar "X" inicial como "S". No obstante, según las zonas o los hablantes, te puedes encontrar con alguna variante. Donde yo vivo, por influencia del catalán, esta "X" a principio del palabra la pronunciamos como "Sh" inglesa.
> 
> Lo que nunca he escuchado es una pronunciación inicial como "Ks".
> 
> Luego tenemos algún nombre procedenten del griego clásico (Ej. Xantipa, esposa de Sócrates, gr. "Xantippe"), que por motivos de transliteración ha terminado con un "X" a principio del palabra. Su sonido en este caso es "J", y de hecho no resulta extraño encontrar escrito, directamente, Jantipa. Estamos en el mismo caso que México, pero a principio de palabra.



Yo también digo shilófono y shenofobia. La verdad es que con una "s" a secas me suena bastante mal.


----------



## Spug

Hola,



obz said:


> P_...__México_ suena a _exigir_ y _exigente_ y _exiliar_ etc,



No, no creo... según mis colegas mejicanos (todos lincenciados, dicho de paso), la _x _en _México_ se pronuncia igual que si fuera _j_, o sea, con la pronunciación normal de la jota castellana. Nunca he oído a ningún hispanohablante que lo pronunciara "meks-i-ko".

Saludos...


----------



## MALLUS

Spug said:


> Hola,
> 
> 
> 
> No, no creo... según mis colegas mejicanos (todos lincenciados, dicho de paso), la _x _en _México_ se pronuncia igual que si fuera _j_, o sea, con la pronunciación normal de la jota castellana. Nunca he oído a ningún hispanohablante que lo pronunciara "meks-i-ko".
> 
> Saludos...



México en español siempre suena "Méjico". El hecho de utilizar "X" para representar este sonido "J" es una cuestión de los propios mexicanos, que quieren mantener la "X" como símbolo nacional, pese a los esfuerzos de la RAE para que utilicen exclusivamente la "J".


----------



## Agró

*2.11. Letra x*

La letra _x_ representa sonidos diferentes según la posición que tenga en la palabra. En posición intervocálica o en final de palabra, representa el grupo consonántico _ks_ (que también se representa con _cs_ en las palabras _facsímil_, _facsimilar_, _facsímile_, _fucsia_, _fucsina_, _macsura _y _telefacsímil_) o _gs_ en pronunciación relajada. Ejemplos: _e*x*amen_, _e*x*hibir_, _rela*x*_. En cambio, en posición inicial de palabra la pronunciación más frecuente es la de _s_, y en posición final de sílaba puede ser, en distintas regiones y según las consonantes que sigan, _s_ o _ks_ (o _gs_). Ejemplos: _*x*ilófono_, _e*x*celente_, _e*x*cavar_, (...) 

(extracto)
Subrayado del posteador

_Ortografía de la lengua española_. Real Academia Española. Madrid, Espasa, 1999


----------



## XiaoRoel

El grafema /x/ tiene muchas características especiales:
a) en español en la E. M. representaba el sonido [∫], como lo sigue haciendo en catalán, gallego o portugués- El mismo sonido de /sh/ en ingles, una (pre)palatal fricativa sorda;
b) cuando esta palatal fricariva deriva al sonido representado en 
español por /j/ jota, linguovelar, la grafía /x/ se siguió usando hasta el s. XVIII en competencia con el moderno grafema /j/; todavía por tradición se conservan grafías arcaizantes como México, Oaxaca, Xerez, Ximénez. etc. que se leeen como escritas con jota;
c) en el alfabeto fonético [x] representa el sonido fricativo linguo velar sordo, el de la jota castellana;
d) en latín la /x/ servía además del sonido propio [ˠs] (o con apéndice sordo [k]) para transcribir la ξ griega, que tenía el mismo sonido;
e) en español se oye desde la conversacional y familar [s] al cuidado [ˠs] o hasta el enfático [g/k + s],


----------



## aloofsocialite

MALLUS said:


> México en español siempre suena "Méjico". El hecho de utilizar "X" para representar este sonido "J" es una cuestión de los propios mexicanos, que quieren mantener la "X" como símbolo nacional, pese a los esfuerzos de la RAE para que utilicen exclusivamente la "J".



Sí, es una cuestión de patrimonio, dado que el nombre prehispánico de uno de los pueblos mexicanos era Mexica (del nahuatl).
Por eso, siento disentir, pero según el Diccionario panhispánico de dudas de la RAE, la grafía preferida de México es tal como lo escriben los mexicanos, con /x/ y no /j/.  A pesar de eso, también es válida la grafía con /j/.  

Pero eso está de más, ya que existe un montón de hilos al respecto.  

Saludos

*México*. La grafía recomendada  para este topónimo es _México,_ y su pronunciación correcta,  [méjiko] (no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[méksiko]). También se recomienda escribir  con _x_ todos sus derivados: _mexicano, mexicanismo, _etc.  (pron. [mejikáno, mejikanísmo, etc.]). La aparente falta de  correspondencia entre grafía y pronunciación se debe a que la letra _x_  que aparece en la forma escrita de este y otros topónimos americanos (→ Oaxaca  y Texas)  conserva el valor que tenía en épocas antiguas del idioma, en las que  representaba el sonido que hoy corresponde a la letra _j_ (→ x,  3  y 4).  Este arcaísmo ortográfico se conservó en México y, por extensión, en el  español de América, mientras que en España, las grafías usuales hasta  no hace mucho eran _Méjico, mejicano, _etc. Aunque son también  correctas las formas con _j,_ se recomiendan las grafías con _x_  por ser las usadas en el propio país y, mayoritariamente, en el resto  de Hispanoamérica.


----------



## lineaadicional

MALLUS said:


> México en español siempre suena "Méjico". El hecho de utilizar "X" para representar este sonido "J" es una cuestión de los propios mexicanos, que quieren mantener la "X" como símbolo nacional, pese a los esfuerzos de la RAE para que utilicen exclusivamente la "J".



¡Vaya esfuerzos de la RAE... se van a quedar débiles!

Queremos mantener la "X" en México tanto como ustedes, iberos, se la quieren quitar... lo de arriba fue definitivamente una parodia: la RAE no se esfuerza por instruirnos en la exclusividad de la "J"... Da más fuentes por favor, no me creo eso de la RAE, estoy casi seguro que es falso.

México para un mexicano. Los demás fonemas son intentos del original =)

Salu2


----------



## mhp

No one is trying to take away the x in Mexico. 

La grafía  recomendada para este topónimo es _México,_ y su pronunciación  correcta, [méjiko] (no [méksiko]). También se recomienda escribir con _x_ todos sus derivados: _mexicano, mexicanismo, _etc. (pron.  [mejikáno, mejikanísmo, etc.]). [...] Aunque son también  correctas las formas con _j,_ se recomiendan las grafías con _x_  por ser las usadas en el propio país y, mayoritariamente, en el resto  de Hispanoamérica.

_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
_ Real  Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​


----------



## Moritzchen

Antes de que nos perdamos, la pregunta original de este hilo es:



ChocolateLover said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> ¿Me podrían decir cómo se pronuncia "xilófono", por favor?
> 
> mi intento:
> 
> ji-lo-fo-no
> 
> Gracias
> 
> P.D. espero que haberle puesto esta pregunta al foro adecuado


----------



## MALLUS

lineaadicional said:


> ¡Vaya esfuerzos de la RAE... se van a quedar débiles!
> 
> Queremos mantener la "X" en México tanto como ustedes, iberos, se la quieren quitar... lo de arriba fue definitivamente una parodia: la RAE no se esfuerza por instruirnos en la exclusividad de la "J"... Da más fuentes por favor, no me creo eso de la RAE, estoy casi seguro que es falso.
> 
> México para un mexicano. Los demás fonemas son intentos del original =)
> 
> Salu2



Eminentes filólogos como Manuel Seco, quien fue director del seminario de lexicografía de la RAE, reclamaban hace años el cambio de esta "X" por "J", una postura que hasta no hace muchos años también defendía la Academia.

He visto que, por fortuna, la Academia cambió de postura (antes "mexicano" remitía a "mejicano", y ahora es a la inversa). No tenía conocimiento de este cambio, pero me parece una decisión adecuada, *con independencia de cómo quieran pronunciar esa "X" en otros idiomas* (en catalán, por ejemplo, México se escribe "Mèxic", y la "X" se pronuncia [gz] ).

Saldado este tema, volvamos al tema del "xilófono" y el sonido de su "X". Recuerdo una serie titulada "Xena, la princesa guerrera", en la que el doblaje castellano pronunciaba esa "X" como "S". Ya sé la serie es anglosajona y por tanto no sirve de mucho buscar el original, pero digamos que da a entender cómo se solventó la cuestión al hacer el doblaje.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias a todos

Saludos


----------

